# 4 PGS tested embryos left at 42, gestational carrier or try again myself?



## partavh (Nov 23, 2017)

Originally posted in surrogacy but haven’t had any replies and wondering if this is a better place for this discussion...

We’ve had 2 natural miscarriages (bleeding at implantation time, low HCG and slow growth) and now a PGS tested embryo that didn’t stick. 

We’re now trying to decide whether to do more tests (ERA, Prof Brosens endometrial NK/CK biopsy, laparoscopy for asymptomatic endometriosis, etc) or get hardcore and go straight to a gestational carrier. My age and the gap between our first child (4 years old) and any potential sibling mean time is not on our side 

Wondering what other people’s experiences are?


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi Partavh,

Unfortunately I can't offer any advice but I was wondering if I might ask what age you were when you had the IVF that resulted in your PGS tested embryos?

Did you have any of your miscarriages tested? 

Wishing every luck with whatever you decide! 

RD xxx


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Partavh, a gestational carrier does sound drastic although I know very little about it. I think it’s fairly common in US but less so in UK. I think it’s worth getting some additional tests done in particular an ERA as I believe it’s quite well researched. When you get the biopsy done for the ERA, you can also get some tests called ‘Alice’ and ‘Emma’ which tell you if you have any infection.  My doctor told me about it and I will be getting it done if I do another cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Patavh,

If these are the embryos with your own eggs and PGS tested, I would be tempted to go straight into surrogacy, because if your next attempt is unsuccessful, you may never be able to have your biological child again.

A lot of clinics don't even offer IVF treatment to women over 43 with their own eggs. So I'd personally try to give the best shot possible, and that might be surrogacy.

If these are donor eggs embryos, however, then I'd try to have further tests and another transfer.

That's just how I'd feel about it.

Wishing you all the best.xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no personal experiences, but if eggs/genetics is your issue, you might consider undergoing IVF DE. If a woman is unable to carry a pregnancy to term, then gestational surrogacy may be the best solution. But from what I understand your embryo didn't not implant, so in this situation I don't think surrogacy is the best option  for you, as an embryo will be created by fertilizing your eggs. Unless you consider surrogacy with donor eggs. Wish all the best x


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Partvah has 4 PGS tested embryos which I’m presuming are from her own eggs - this is brilliant! I don’t think there is reason for to look into DE just yet. I think doing an ERA and other tests is a good move. There are potentially 4 more chances for success here if transferring one at a time. If, following an ERA and any other tests, the first 1 or two don’t work then it might time to look for a surrogate for the remaining two. Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------

